# Do minors need to validate VLS-TS visa?



## footsoldier (Jan 13, 2014)

We hold long stay visa equivalent to titre de sejour (VLS-TS) visa. I have already validated it, but I haven’t validated my kid's visa because the official website seems to say minors don’t have to do the validation. But without validation minors won't have a foreigner's ID number in France and thus won't be able to access local services. Does anyone know for sure that minors indeed don’t need to validate their visa? I'm afraid that if it is not true, the kid will run the risk of losing his visa status... Thanks.


----------



## footsoldier (Jan 13, 2014)

Does anyone have any suggestion? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Might be a good idea to contact the OFII office with your question. Where to find us? - Ofii


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

There is something called a DCEM for minors. Really though your child will need a Titre de séjour at age 16 to avoid potential issues im related to having to do a stage at school or anything that might be considered working such as an apprenticeship.

The other thing is that some people have experienced problems converting the DCEM once it becomes essential to do so.


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

you apply for DCEM online on the site:





Étrangers en France







administration-etrangers-en-france.interieur.gouv.fr




you make your own account using your number and apply for children DCEM from there... when accepted, you will be notified with the child's number as they will create an account for him/her.


----------



## BackinFrance (Nov 26, 2020)

The DCEM is not obligatory, it demonstrates the child's right to move around France and the EU However it is important to have it in case your child needs to travel outside the EU it means he/she will not need a visa in order to return to France.


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

BackinFrance said:


> The DCEM is not obligatory, it demonstrates the child's right to move around France and the EU However it is important to have it in case your child needs to travel outside the EU it means he/she will not need a visa in order to return to France.


The DCEM here is a way to obtain the foreigner number for the kids as it seems that it is needed (despite that I never needed this number with my kids for any local srvice)


----------

